# PS4 Save File Decrypting



## carnbyds (Jan 27, 2022)

Hi,

I have backed up my save games on my previous ps4 which i owned in 2018.
I sold it off in 2020.

Recently i bought a Jailbroken PS4 and would like to transfer my Horizon Dawn Complete Edition save games into the fakepkg version of the Horizon Dawn Zero game. 
How do i transfer the undecrypted save file to the jailbroken version of the game?

Please help as i dont want to start all over again. I have played 30 hours on the game on my unmodded ps4.
i tried modded warfare's method, but it doesnt mention save games which are decrypted.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2022)

you can't.  you have to decrypt it on the system that made the save.


----------



## carnbyds (Jan 27, 2022)

arghhhhhh


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2022)

I think it's scecore and samu that are responsible for this.  I gave someone a decrypted version of scecore from 5.05 to make it work on 9.00, since I had mine decrypted and on my pc.  samu is the security processor, so everything seems to go through it security wise.  and, the security for saves is like the rest, pfs or protected file system.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2022)

btw, iirc, samu stands for secure assets management unit.  I think they took it one step forward with the ps5 based on discord information.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2022)

the ps5 security uses something called TPM, which I'm not sure what that is exactly, which is added security on top of a samu like processor.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Jan 27, 2022)

Could always look for a completed save game file to use instead. Although you may need to purchase Save Wizard to resign the save file making it work on your jailbroken ps4. Its a handy save editor tool I was able to decrypt my FF7 Remake save files from ps4 to work on the PC version continuing my progress. Its not compatible to ps5 saves, but you can still transfer edited ps4 saves to ps5 games *if it allows you*, which FF7 Remake does.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 27, 2022)

yeah, save wizard may be the only way, but I'm not really sure how that works beyond it using a server side way of licensing, so I assume you have to be online when you do one of these transfers.  it's also $60, which may or may not be worth it for one save, but you have three slots iirc, so you can sell the other two to make it cheaper, I guess.


----------



## Poopenstein69 (Jan 27, 2022)

Should be able to do it with this method. No?


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 28, 2022)

You going to need save wizard to re-sign the save


----------



## godreborn (Jan 28, 2022)

Poopenstein69 said:


> Should be able to do it with this method. No?



I'm not sure which save he's using, one that's been exported or one copied from the hdd.  You could try it, report back results


----------



## carnbyds (Jan 28, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm not sure which save he's using, one that's been exported or one copied from the hdd.  You could try it, report back results


Im backed up my non jail break ps4 same games into an usb before selling it. I tried to use Apollo save tool to transfer the files to my jailbroken ps4 which has HDZ CE version with different region from the saves i have.but it doesnt seem to work. Or am i doing it wrong?


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 28, 2022)

carnbyds said:


> Im backed up my non jail break ps4 same games into an usb before selling it. I tried to use Apollo save tool to transfer the files to my jailbroken ps4 which has HDZ CE version with different region from the saves i have.but it doesnt seem to work. Or am i doing it wrong?



HZD CE and HZD are two different game under different ID.


----------



## carnbyds (Jan 28, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> HZD CE and HZD are two different game under different ID.


It can be done.. It does not matter what version of game you have. As long as its the same game, you can transfer the files. Look at modded warfare youtube channel


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 28, 2022)

carnbyds said:


> It can be done.. It does not matter what version of game you have. As long as its the same game, you can transfer the files. Look at modded warfare youtube channel



They count as two different game as they are two different ID, Im pretty sure even if you resign it with save wizard it won't work since it is two different games.


----------



## carnbyds (Jan 28, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> They count as two different game as they are two different ID, Im pretty sure even if you resign it with save wizard it won't work since it is two different games.


ok


----------



## carnbyds (Jan 31, 2022)

Yes!!!! Save tool 1.00 can now decrypt save games !!


----------



## Poopenstein69 (Jan 31, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> They count as two different game as they are two different ID, Im pretty sure even if you resign it with save wizard it won't work since it is two different games.


The MW youtube page has a video of him doing this, though. He took a save from a base version of a game and transferred it into a collectors/deluxe/gold/definitive edition. I personally have done this with saves from different versions with completely different ID.


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 31, 2022)

Poopenstein69 said:


> The MW youtube page has a video of him doing this, though. He took a save from a base version of a game and transferred it into a collectors/deluxe/gold/definitive edition. I personally have done this with saves from different versions with completely different ID.



don't know I guess, since OP tried and didn't work for him.


----------



## Poopenstein69 (Jan 31, 2022)

That's the video, he's doing it with the exact games the OP is talking about. I may have misunderstood what OP is trying to accomplish, though. I'm not sure why you'd transfer a save from the complete edition into a lesser version, if that is what OP is trying to do. I thought he was talking about moving his save TO the complete edition. My mistake there.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 31, 2022)

I've heard that moving saves between regions is possible, but I've never tried it.  it may not work for all games either.  it sounds like it's a bit like how it works with the wii where on the wii, you decompress the save to where you have savedata and a banner, and you move the savedata over to another region's save, replace it, then rebuild.  you don't move the banner (i.e. sce_sys in the ps4's case).  the sce_sys contains a param.sfo which contains account id, and most likely the region as well, so the savedata outside of that folder is just raw data or seems to be.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 31, 2022)

just checked my decrypted saves where I also extracted the sce_sys folder.  the param.sfo does contain game name and game id.


----------



## carnbyds (Feb 1, 2022)

Hayato213 said:


> don't know I guess, since OP tried and didn't work for him.


It did not work because my save files were from unjailbroken ps4(encrypted).


----------



## E1ite007 (Feb 1, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I've heard that moving saves between regions is possible, but I've never tried it.  it may not work for all games either.  it sounds like it's a bit like how it works with the wii where on the wii, you decompress the save to where you have savedata and a banner, and you move the savedata over to another region's save, replace it, then rebuild.  you don't move the banner (i.e. sce_sys in the ps4's case).  the sce_sys contains a param.sfo which contains account id, and most likely the region as well, so the savedata outside of that folder is just raw data or seems to be.


I've tried it and you're totally correct. Not all games work when moving saves between regions, and some games are kinda finicky on if they will work at all.
Spider-Man and Miles Morales are great examples, that usually don't work when trying to decrypt the saves, while others like Arkham Knight or Crash Team Racing work perfectly fine even across regions.


----------



## carnbyds (Feb 1, 2022)

E1ite007 said:


> I've tried it and you're totally correct. Not all games work when moving saves between regions, and some games are kinda finicky on if they will work at all.
> Spider-Man and Miles Morales are great examples, that usually don't work when trying to decrypt the saves, while others like Arkham Knight or Crash Team Racing work perfectly fine even across regions.


Wonder if horizon zero dawn works


----------



## E1ite007 (Feb 2, 2022)

yazanabbass said:


> Various PS4 encryption keys are known like the SAMU processor key that does savefile encryption hence why Save Wizard offer at a cost the ability to decrypt, edit then encrypt PS4 save files. But the keys have not been released to the public given the issue with the PS3 and Gehot that came with that.


According to Bucanero, Apollo PS4 is capable of doing it from the console itself, but I've not tested it since 9.00 support just dropped a couple days ago and I didn't have time to try it.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 2, 2022)

E1ite007 said:


> According to Bucanero, Apollo PS4 is capable of doing it from the console itself, but I've not tested it since 9.00 support just dropped a couple days ago and I didn't have time to try it.


pretty sure Apollo just does what save mounter does.  it asks permission from SAMU for it to decrypt the saves.  it doesn't do it itself.


----------



## carnbyds (Feb 5, 2022)

How do we use the import keystone feature?


----------



## carnbyds (Feb 6, 2022)

Well i totally gave up and going tlo pc version of the game.. Gonna use cheat engine and express until the level where i left of on the ps4 version.


----------



## carnbyds (Feb 9, 2022)

Update: It worked guys!!! I got back 38 hours of HZDCE on my jailbroken PS4!! 
Just needed to import the keystone!


----------



## ProtoBuffers (Feb 14, 2022)

Oof sorry I never saw this

ACTIVATE YOUR ACCOUNT FIRST WITH OFFLINE ACTIVATOR


rename the larger file to sdimg_% (% is normal save name)

ftp to users/home/%/savedata/CUSA##### (% is UUID)

drag and drop your saves in

open save mounter and connect

mount your save

ftp to mnt/pfs

copy the param.sfo from sce_sys

flip the endian (look up hex endianness flip if you don't know how) of the user ID you are using on this console and paste it in 15C-163 in something like HxD (at the bottom it says block and bottom left it will say offset) 

save and replace

unmount your save

save is now usable


----------



## godreborn (Feb 14, 2022)

You mean mnt/pfs.  The aid is in little endian so it's byte reversed.


----------

